# Instinct Raw Daily Boost/The Wholistic Pet



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I found this recently and was thinking about adding it until we switch to raw and was wondering if any of you have heard of it or feed it. It's all freeze dried meat and some other supplements 

Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Daily Boost | Nature's Variety

And was wondering if anyone uses products by The Wholistic Pet?

The Wholistic Pet: Wholistic Canine Complete Joint Mobility



Thanks,
Maya


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

I suppose it wouldnt hurt, but it seems expensive. At my work i is 28.99 for a canister. I think Id just buy fresh meat and cook it for kibble topper til I could feed raw full time, thats just me tho.

I dont know anything about the other supp, sorry.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Will they digest that ok? Or adding raw eggs? Do they digest that ok with kibble at the same time?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I just bought the Holistic (my tablet keeps auto correcting, I know it starts with a W) joint stuff...I like it because it has their probiotic in it, which I've been using for 6 most.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you! That's the one we are going to buy soon probably


----------

